# Help For The Backslider



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 25, 2008)

To those struggling with some issues, take the time to read this chapter. I believe it will be of great use to you, to all of us for sure.

Acacia John Bunyan - Online Library - Sermons & Allegories - Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ: First - 8

[TWO SORTS OF SINNERS COMING TO Christ.]

nd him that COMETH." There are two sorts of sinners that are coming to Jesus Christ. First, Him that hath never, while of late, [14] at all began to come. Second, Him that came formerly, and after that went back; but hath since bethought himself, and is now coming again. Both these sorts of sinners are intended by the HIM in the text, as is evident; because both are now the coming sinners. "And him that cometh."

First. [The newly-awakened comer.] —For the first of these: the sinner that hath never, while of late, began to come, his way is more easy; I do not say, more plain and open to come to Christ than is the other —those last not having the clog of a guilty conscience, for the sin of backsliding, hanging at their heels. But all the encouragement of the gospel, with what invitations are therein contained to coming sinners, are as free and as open to the one as to the other; so that they may with the same freedom and liberty, as from the Word, both alike claim interest in the promise. "All things are ready;" all things for the coming backsliders, as well as for the others: "Come to the wedding." "And let him that is athirst come" (Matt 22:1-4; Rev 22:17).

Second. [The returning backslider.] —But having spoke to the first of these already, I shall here pass it by; and shall speak a word or two to him that is coming, after backsliding, to Jesus Christ for life. Thy way, O thou sinner of a double dye, thy way is open to come to Jesus Christ. I mean thee, whose heart, after long backsliding, doth think of turning to him again. Thy way, I say, is open to him, as is the way of the other sorts of comers; as appears by what follows: —


----------

